# Rolf Arne Berg- one of the few...



## v2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Rolf Arne Berg was probably the best Norwegian fighter pilot during world war two. He might still be the best fighter pilot Norway has ever had. *Retromagazin* presents a little information and perhaps even previously unknown information about this very special Spitfire pilot...


full story: Fighter pilot Rolf Arne Berg


----------



## DCK (Jan 19, 2008)

I hope you liked the story. I wrote it.  

We moved our website to Warbirds Magazine since this article was published. There are several more stories there, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2008)

Great read! I wasn't aware of Norwegian pilots. Makes sense.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great story what a shame on his last mission


----------

